# Recipe: great tasting crispy basa fish!



## nepoez

Very good new dish i created! 

I used slightly over 1lbs of basa fillet, but polocks would be cheaper  and thinner.  I haven't tried that yet though. 

Bowl #1 - 2 lemons, 3 crushed garlic, some salt, some pepper 
Bowl #2 - some olive oil, maybe 2 Chinese soup spoon worth 
Bowl #3 - Flower 
Bowl #4 - 2 Beaten eggs 
Bowl #5 - bread crumbs 

preheat over to 450F 

  1. marinate fish fillet in bowl#1 for 10-15 minutes for good taste, 
  2. put fish in bowl#2 to soak up some olive oil, 
  3. put fish in bowl#3 then #4, then #5 for the batter coating. 
  4. sprinkle some salt and pepper for more taste. 
  5. put fishes on baking tray with lifted grill so the batter doesn't 
     stick to the tray as much. 
  6. bake for 20 minutes. 
  7. take it out and let it cool off for 10 minutes 
  8. eat the fish! 


done!


----------



## FryBoy

Sounds good, looks delicious!

But what is basa fish? I've never heard of it. Is it like any other kind of fish? Or did you mean bass? 

Thanks!


----------



## nepoez

*basa*

Hi!

basa fish is actually a vietnamese cat fish.  It's quite good and does not stink when it's raw, unlike polocks which is really fishy smelling!

I also came up with another recipe for basa, it's really fast and easy.


oil a baking dish with olive oil so that it doesn't stick
squish half a lemon in it and put a diced up garlic and 3 pieces of ginger in there
put 1 basa fillet in there
squish the other half of the lemon on the fish
top some olive oil
sprinkle salt and pepper
top with a few pieces of ginger and diced garlic
bake in oven for 20 minutes(pre-heated at 450f)
that's it!


----------



## MarionW

Thanks Nepo, they sound good.


----------



## nepoez

*more recipe*

yahoo!

Anyways I'll be posting more of my recipes in this forum.  I only have a few dishes but they are all very easy to do.

Enjoy!


----------



## Alix

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Sounds good, looks delicious!
> 
> But what is basa fish? I've never heard of it. Is it like any other kind of fish? Or did you mean bass?
> 
> Thanks!


 
FryBoy, basa is a white fish, and it is a bit like um...tilapia in texture. Very mild flavour so you can do lots with it.


----------



## Gretchen

Just made some last night. It is quite a nice fish--white, mild, more firm in texture than flounder (which is a good thing to me--like firmer).  I dipped in egg wash and then in instant potato flakes (seasoned a bit). Sauteed in a TBS of butter + a TBS of oil.  Beautiful golden crust.
Had some golden fried okra to go with it, corn, and summer tomato!!


----------

